# Shapiro - (nearly) the most fun you can have for £25.00



## Lindon (Jul 26, 2019)

..well you'd need to use your imagination and contacts to spend your £25 better than on our new 5-oscillator wave-shaping synth but you could definitely do it with some effort. 

Meanwhile for the rest of us:





__





Shapiro 2 – channelrobot.com







channelrobot.com


----------



## Lindon (Jul 31, 2019)

heres more demo material


----------

